# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Hotline nạo bùn Huyện Mỹ Đức - 24/7

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Hotline vét cống Huyện Ứng Hoà - Hà Nội*



*CÔNG TY VỆ SINH MÔI TRƯỜNG HÀ NỘI*





*[replacer_img]* 


*Hỗ trợ [replacer_a] Thành phố Hải Phòng*











*                  THÔNG TẮC VỆ SINH _HÚT BÙN_ NẠO VÉT*







*        XE HÚT BỂ PHỐT --- MÁY THÔNG TẮC KHÔNG ĐỤC PHÁ*














 *L/H :**ANH VIỆT : 0982 366 080*




*Công ty chúng tôi c**huyên:*



*=>**Thôngtắc:*_Tất cả các loại đường cống, bể phốt, thoát sàn, toilet, chậu rửa, tiểu nam,tiểu nữ... ,hố ga,đường nước sạch,đường nước mưa ......bằng máy lò xo và các loại máy móc hiện đại khác. Áp dụng công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay, không cần đục phá._

*.**-* *Xe hút bể phốt :**Bơm  hút, nạo vét bể phốt, đường cống, hố ga... bằng xe chuyên dùng hiện đại, với đầy đủ các loại xe từ nhỏ đến lớn để đáp ứng nhu cầu thực tế của từng Quý khách.*

*- Xử lý* *mùi hôi:* _Ngăn mùi triệt để các khu WC, nhà ở..._
*- Chống thấm dột:* _Trần, Tường, Bể, Khu WC... bằng công nghệ Bách Khoa_
*Đơn giá* *các loại* *xe hút:*

 - Xe 1m3: 500.000 đ            
 - Xe 2m3: 700.000 đ           
 - Xe 3m3: 900.000 đ    






Đội ngũ thợ kỹ thuật lành nghề, phục vụ nhanh 24/24 (sau 15 phút, cán bộ kỹ thuật của chúng tôi sẽ có mặt để phục vụ Quý khách). 24/24h  Bảo hành dài hạn! )

_(Công ty chúng tôi có đầy đủ hóa đơn chứng từ cần thiết để khách hàng tiện thanh toán)_


* Quý khách có nhu cầu xin liên hệ :   * 

*ANH VIỆT :0982 366 080*

*CÁN BỘ ĐIỀU HÀNH ANH Tuấn  :**0903 435 174*

*VĂN PHÒNG LÀM VIỆC : 18A CAO BÁ QUÁT :* *043 755 7932,  043 755 7931*

*Thợ Kỹ Thuật -->>> QUÝ KHÁCH LIÊN HỆ :* *0975 930 236*

*- CƠ SỞ:    THỊ TRẤN TRÔI ___ THỊ TRẤN PHÙNG*

*- CƠ SỞ: CẦU DIỄN ____NGÃ TƯ NHỔN* 

 - _CƠ SỞ 1 : 25 LÁNG HẠ     _ 

 - _CƠ SỞ 2 : 110 TRẦN DUY HƯNG_ *HOA THÁM*

*- CƠ SỞ 3 : 94D HÀNG TRỐNG*

*- CƠ SỞ 4 : 118 NGUYỄN VĂN CỪ*

*- CƠ SỞ 5 : 110C TRẦN KHÁT TRÂN*

*- CƠ SỞ 6 : 79 CẦU GIẤY*

*- CƠ SỞ 7 : 173 HOÀNG*

*- CƠ SỞ 8 : 125 KIM MÃ*

*- CƠ SỞ 9 : 298 TRƯƠNG* *ĐỊNH* 

*- CƠ SỞ 10 : 95 CHÙA BỘC*

  - *CƠ SỞ 11 : 435 NGUYỄN TRÃI*

 - *CƠ SỞ 12 : 126 GIẢI PHÓNG*

*- CƠ SỞ 13 : 162 TÔN ĐỨC THẮNG*

 - *CƠ SỞ 14 : 172 ÂU CƠ*

*- CƠ SỞ  : 106 HOÀNG QUỐC VIỆT*

*- CƠ SỞ  :  191 KHÂM THIÊN*

*- CƠ SỞ : CT5 MỸ ĐÌNH*
*Nhanh - Sạch - Gọn gàng - Không mất vệ sinh*. _NGOÀI CÁC CƠ SỞ TRÊN ĐỊA BÀN HÀ NỘI CHÚNG TÔI CÒN PHỤC VỤ CÁC TỈNH LÂN CẬN KHÁC NHƯ: ĐÔNG ANH, TƯ SƠN , BẮC NINH , HƯNG YÊN_
*=>* *Gía thành hợp lý - Bảo hành dài hạn - phục vụ quý khách hàng nhanh 24/24.*

*=>** Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên giỏi - nhiều năm kinh nghiệm - nhiệt tình - chu đáo.*

*Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ!!*

----------

